# Mini-Northeast Pre-Spring Rally



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So, for the last 30 something days I have been working 12 hour days, 6 days a week with one day off. I am tired. This regularly scheduled refueling outage has really been a very active and long winded thing.

BUT.... Big But here...it's coming to an end.

One of our favorite campgrounds, Chocorua Camping Village (now a KOA) is having a two for one deal. Stay two nights for the price of one. That is the weekend of May 13th. This also coincides (I earnestly hope) with our plant being back on line at 100% power and doing what it is supposed to do.

I can't begin to tell you how much i am looking forward to being in the woods in the White Mountains, at a familiar friendly place. It could down pour all weekend and i wouldn't care. But if all holds true the weekend should be a beautiful one. It always seems to be in my minds eye.

To add to my great expectations, Wolfwood will be joining us. It's a mini-rally and I am tickled pink.

So this is a sort of plug for a 2 for 1 weekend at a nice place. If you are interested there are still sites available.

Check the campgrounds website here.

I am looking forward to seeing you up there Wolfie and KB. Nothing could be better than sitting around the campfire into the wee hours of the morning, talking laughing and taking time to enjoy......being.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Absolutely!!! Time to _*JUST BE*_!!! (Besides, it's the Maiden Voyage of the Gregg Escape!!)

A highlight of the weekend is sure to be the spotting of 2 5'ers - from SouthEastern NH - in pUblic - TOGETHER!!! Surely, you wouldn't want to miss that - so - SIGN UP NOW!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Absolutely!!! Time to _*JUST BE*_!!! (Besides, it's the Maiden Voyage of the Gregg Escape!!)
> 
> A highlight of the weekend is sure to be the spotting of 2 5'ers - from SouthEastern NH - in pUblic - TOGETHER!!! Surely, you wouldn't want to miss that - so - SIGN UP NOW!!!


 I am SOOOOO looking forward to THIS!


----------

